# Android VoIP Telefonat



## Javandroid (6. Apr 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte mir bitte jemand einen Link nennen unter dem es eine gute Erklärung zu einem Aufbau eines Telefonates via VoIP gibt? Bin da wirklich ganz am Anfang. Mein Ziel ist es eine Android-App selbst zu schreiben mit der Ich per Knopfdruck einen vorgespeicherten Gesprächspartner via VoIP anrufen kann.

Was wird hierzu alles benötigt? Gibt es so etwas schon fertig (Source Code)?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------

